# Herc Fede Swirl PRS SA Studio Project (Clear is done, new pics up 12/30)



## technomancer (Dec 18, 2013)

I picked up this black PRS SA Studio a bit ago, and the body had a lot of pick swirling / scratches and one ding on the edge that kept scratching my arm so it was a perfect candidate for a refinish. I got in on the November swirl deal Herc had posted on ebay, and since I was a returning customer we worked out something a bit different 







More original guitar photos are over here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/249416-ngd-2-prs-sa-studio-dat-neck.html

I've also got a set of black anodized aluminum pickup rings in progress with Frets on the Net and pickep up a squabbin 59/09 to replace the covered 57/08 in the neck (mainly because I wanted the squabbin in this guitar and couldn't find a 57/08). Thanks to Arend Raby at Sweetwater for the pickup.

Here are a couple of teaser shots from Herc, the guitar is currently on its way to Marty Bell for clear coat.










12/30 Mart Bell finished up the clear coat and sent me these


----------



## elq (Dec 18, 2013)

love the colors in the swirl


----------



## rifftrauma (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow....epic man...that looks amazing...


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 18, 2013)

I think that may be the best looking swirl I've ever seen in my life. I didn't know they could do dark colors, too


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought Herc stopped doing swirls?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 18, 2013)

elq said:


> love the colors in the swirl



Yeah Herc saw pics of the guitar and said he'd do one of his "Vault" swirls that he had stopped offering and sent me a bunch of pics.



rifftrauma said:


> Wow....epic man...that looks amazing...



Thanks! I'm dying to see it in person 



dedsouth333 said:


> I think that may be the best looking swirl I've ever seen in my life. I didn't know they could do dark colors, too



Yeah you don't usually see the darker metallic paint, Herc did a fantastic job on this.



Danukenator said:


> I thought Herc stopped doing swirls?



He doesn't take custom orders anymore. He took I think five orders through ebay in late October, and that was the first time I've seen him offer to do them since the limited run I got my KxK PMC body done in IIRC 3 years ago. I was really surprised to see he was doing a run and jumped on a spot immediately.


----------



## Riffer Madness (Dec 19, 2013)

Its.....

*mod edit: OH GOD MY EYES!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 19, 2013)

That's awesome dude! Herc has a smooth, blobish look to his swirls that no one else can pull off! You priced some sexy colors.


----------



## Red&Die (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow...can't wait for complete photo..


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 19, 2013)

WOW that is a nice swirl jeeebus.


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 19, 2013)

That looks fantastic! Got that oil slick sheen - nice!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 19, 2013)

Already told you but I LOVE this one! I'm just going to go ahead and call dibs on this one now so when Rob offers you another first crack at an in-stock, I'll already be on the list...   Love the swirl dude, came out awesome and with Marty doing the clear coat that thing should turn out pro!  I miss my SA Studio something fierce, so those dibs are sincere, wouldn't mind bringing another one home.


----------



## ihunda (Dec 19, 2013)

Why oh why did "Riffer Madness" post a Borat swinsuit photo in this thread...

I just wanted to stay amazed at that beautiful swirled PRS!

Congrats technomancer, great idea!


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 19, 2013)

Why did it amuse me that HighGain calls dibs on this yet has one of the best Private Stocks in history coming his way  

but nice colour choices not in ya face stays classy like it!


----------



## mphsc (Dec 19, 2013)

It looks so deep, great colors indeed.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2013)

^


----------



## Negav (Dec 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see it finished and assembled. I just noticed the color scheme of the swirl is the same as your name technomancer (blue), Gearus Pimptasticus (purple), Super Moderator (white/silver), and the black dots.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 19, 2013)

Riffer Madness said:


> Its.....
> 
> *mod edit: OH GOD MY EYES!!!!!!!!*



No Borat 



Danukenator said:


> That's awesome dude! Herc has a smooth, blobish look to his swirls that no one else can pull off! You priced some sexy colors.



Yeah I agree nobody comes close to his work. I actually spent some time trying to figure out how to swing a second bolt on guitar but sadly realized it wasn't in the cards.



Red&Die said:


> Wow...can't wait for complete photo..



You and me both... with the pup rings being made it will unfortunately probably be February before everything comes together. At least Dave was able to make me a set of rings as PRS told me they weren't available 



Cloudy said:


> WOW that is a nice swirl jeeebus.





Daf57 said:


> That looks fantastic! Got that oil slick sheen - nice!!



Thanks guys, absolutely LOVE how this turned out, Herc knocked it out of the park on this one.



HighGain510 said:


> Already told you but I LOVE this one! I'm just going to go ahead and call dibs on this one now so when Rob offers you another first crack at an in-stock, I'll already be on the list...   Love the swirl dude, came out awesome and with Marty doing the clear coat that thing should turn out pro!  I miss my SA Studio something fierce, so those dibs are sincere, wouldn't mind bringing another one home.



Your dibs have been noted 



ihunda said:


> Why oh why did "Riffer Madness" post a Borat swinsuit photo in this thread...
> 
> I just wanted to stay amazed at that beautiful swirled PRS!
> 
> Congrats technomancer, great idea!



Borat neutralized  and thanks 



Churchie777 said:


> Why did it amuse me that HighGain calls dibs on this yet has one of the best Private Stocks in history coming his way
> 
> but nice colour choices not in ya face stays classy like it!



If you haven't noticed HighGain has a bit of a gear problem 



mphsc said:


> It looks so deep, great colors indeed.





Konfyouzd said:


> ^



Yeah I picked one of the darker schemes as I figured it would look awesome with the flame neck 



Negav said:


> Can't wait to see it finished and assembled. I just noticed the color scheme of the swirl is the same as your name technomancer (blue), Gearus Pimptasticus (purple), Super Moderator (white/silver), and the black dots.



I hadn't even thought about that, good catch


----------



## Riffer Madness (Dec 19, 2013)

hehehe... but for real, that a veerry niicce swirl


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 19, 2013)

That swirl is the nicest fcking swirl i have ever seen hands down.


----------



## darren (Dec 19, 2013)

Holy sweet jeezus that's beautiful.


----------



## Watty (Dec 19, 2013)

*whistles*







*whistles again*


----------



## Black43 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow. Just... wow. That is truly stunning. Best I've seen.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2013)

So I'm gonna go ahead and be that guy that prematurely requests pics of it reassembled...


----------



## skeels (Dec 19, 2013)

^ I'll be the second guy!

Love swirls on carved tops!


----------



## kodokunohatumei (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 20, 2013)

I know this isn't the thread...but any news on that KxK swirl? 

That's been among my favorite swirls for a long ass time now!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 20, 2013)

Actual swirly swirls are the best!


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 20, 2013)

terrific swirl... congrats


----------



## DISTORT6 (Dec 20, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL! 
Looks like a Metal Model that the paint "melted" or ran on. 
First swirl I actually like. (Figures it's on a PRS! )


----------



## Xaios (Dec 20, 2013)

FUUUUUCK MEEEEE! 

Man, that's just gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks again everybody 

The project is moving along, Dave at Frets on the Net has gotten the measurements for the rings and the originals are on their way back to me and the guitar body should arrive at Marty Bell's for clear coating today.

I still have a good bit of a wait, but good to know everything should be where it needs to get to and in progress after today.



Danukenator said:


> I know this isn't the thread...but any news on that KxK swirl?
> 
> That's been among my favorite swirls for a long ass time now!



The swirl is pretty much on hold. Rob and I talked about it and I'm not in a huge rush and he has a huge backlog he's still working on, so it's in the "when he gets time" queue  It's also pretty much a complete one-off so it's completely outside his normal workflow. It will get done eventually, I'll just probably have some guitars that are more inside his normal build process first


----------



## darren (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm not a huge swirl fan, but Herc's are consistently my favourites. He manages to get a lot of motion and contrast without the "zig-zag" look that i think ruins many great swirls.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 21, 2013)

^That's because people are complete retards. ALL how-to videos on Youtube show the dipping as a motion going across the container, then immediately changing direction before hitting the side, rather than making the change in direction gradual. You know, dip it like this ) rather than like this >...


----------



## technomancer (Dec 21, 2013)

darren said:


> I'm not a huge swirl fan, but Herc's are consistently my favourites. He manages to get a lot of motion and contrast without the "zig-zag" look that i think ruins many great swirls.



Yeah honestly I can count the number of non-Herc swirls that I've really liked on one hand


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 22, 2013)

darren said:


> I'm not a huge swirl fan, but Herc's are consistently my favourites. He manages to get a lot of motion and contrast without the "zig-zag" look that i think ruins many great swirls.



Same here, the zig-zag ones shouldn't even get to be called "swirl"

Tech - yours looks awesome! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Metal-Box (Dec 26, 2013)

Very nice. Herc is one of the best out there. A pioneer.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Just got an email from Marty Bell, the clear coat is done  

So now the last pieces of the puzzle are the black anodized aluminum pickup rings from Frets on the Net 

Here are the photos from Marty


----------



## narad (Dec 30, 2013)

Odds of this being my favorite project on sso ever? _High_.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 30, 2013)

Badass dude!!! I look forward to seeing this one hit completion!


----------



## lookslikemeband (Dec 30, 2013)

Killer!

Looks like a marble of melted glass!!


----------



## DISTORT6 (Dec 30, 2013)

Molten "Metal" 
Love it!


----------



## thrsher (Dec 30, 2013)

truly breath taking


----------



## demonx (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks awesome!

As mentioned by others, most swirls just look ordinary, but there's the odd few that look tasteful, this is up there.


----------



## Turk (Dec 30, 2013)

I challenge anybody reading this thread to not want that guitar.

Here's a hint: you can't.


----------



## darren (Dec 30, 2013)

That's just incredible. The tiny little veins of green are awesome.


----------



## FIXXXER (Dec 30, 2013)

looking at the body...what a trip!


----------



## Watty (Dec 30, 2013)

Insert a cheesy joke here....

....and then ignore it.

Because it wouldn't come close to bringing the needed levity.

This is SERIOUSly amazing.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 30, 2013)

That's legitimately one of the coolest swirls I've ever seen.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 31, 2013)

Watty said:


> Insert a cheesy joke here....
> 
> ....and then ignore it.
> 
> ...



I'll try my best.

This swirl is out of this swirled! Wait...F*U*CK!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 31, 2013)

I could seriously just stare at that all day


----------



## technomancer (Apr 6, 2014)

It's done 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/267456-ncpd-prs-sa-studio-herc-fede-swirl.html


----------

